# Hello this is Captain George here happy to join your community



## captgeorge (Jan 2, 2022)

Hey guys, I'm captain George and I'm new to the forum looking forward to becoming fast friends with you guys thank you.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Hello


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

What skiff ya sellin?😅


----------



## captgeorge (Jan 2, 2022)

Wish I had a skiff for sale, LOL got a few rods and reels I'm gonna put up some real gems


----------



## KBTX (Sep 17, 2019)

Hello George! 👋


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Welcome aboard Capt George 👍😎 what model is your steiger ? Pilothouse ? Inboard or Outboard? Got a pictures love those pilot house models 😍


----------



## captgeorge (Jan 2, 2022)

Hey guys! Nice to meet you guys! Its actually a chesapeake with full back wall and enclosure on order, new for 2022 hope to get it by march. Twin outboard yamaha 150's 4 stroke. This is replacing another boat (Ranger) we had for a few years and the engine went so time to get what we really wanted.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Twin 150's on a 21 footer 😳 we gonna need a performance report when you get that puppy😁👍😎

I cant believe they approved that much weight on a 21 ,that much weights usually reserved for the 23 footer ....they are beautiful boats ive been a steiger fan forever parkers ok but i believe the steiger has more head room ,it also weighs about a 1,000 lbs more which is where the good ride in the rough comes from while not sacrificing performance....👍😎


----------



## IHDCJK3 (Aug 5, 2021)

Welcome


----------

